# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.20

## asaad wahsh

Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.20  QCOM Tab:        1. Added IMEI Repair / FRP Remove features support for: ♦ ZTE Blade A6
♦ ZTE Blade V8  2. Improved software operation for Huawei LND models. 3. GUI change for Qcom solution. 
There were too many phones requiring model selection. 
We decided to rearrange the model list on Qcom tabs into two lists:♦ The first one for selecting the manufacturer 
♦ The second one for selecting the model.  Android ADB Tab:        1. New MTK smartphones in the list: ♦ Bgh Joy X2 (MT6735)
♦ Azumi A40lt (MT6735)
♦ iwa Aw790 (MT6735) MTK Tab:        Improved IMEI repair procedure for Huawei Cairo, LUA and TIT models. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا وحش
++++++++++*

----------

